# Finally, my decision



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been looking and looking for a range semi in 9mm. I handled a Glock 19, Sig 226, M&P, and Walther P99.
I went to two lgs at least 5 times in the last three weeks. Today, I went to buy, but not what I thought. I fell in love with an XDM! It was love at first sight. It's a full size 9 mm. It came with a holster, dual mag pouch, two extra back straps, mag loader, and an extra mag. And get this, the mags hold 19 rounds. That's 19 +1 chambered for 20!!! It has a black frame and stainless slide. It's a beauty and to top it off the lgs had ammo! Will go to the range if it ever stops raining. Thanks to all for their advice on this forum.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

I envy you, if for no other reason than to know the only native competitors in capacity are the FiveSeven, assault rifles, and sub-machine guns.

I've shot the 40 but I bet I would enjoy the 9mm more. Hope she does you well.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

nailer said:


> It's a beauty...


----------



## Lurchdubious (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats! I just bought the same thing yesterday! I've been lusting after one for weeks now. ...I can't stop fondling it, lol. Hopefully I can go shoot it this weekend.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

brokenimagebrokenimagebrokenimage


----------



## dkgreyf150 (May 31, 2009)

unpecador said:


>


x2 im thinkin about buying one of these


----------



## Dkillett (Dec 8, 2008)

I have the xdm 9mm as well. Absolutely love everything about it. I have a friend who is a die hard S&W owner. He is considering getting one as well. :smt1099


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

you can train in the rain


----------



## spongebobmac (Sep 1, 2009)

x3,just bought a xdm .40, cant wait to get out there and put some through it , springfield really knew what they were doing here when they made this piece,i jus cant keep my hands off it , i carry it around like its a pet or sumn


----------



## xdm45 (Aug 1, 2009)

I really like mine; I got the XDM9 OD GREEN, shoots fantastic and feels great in my hand. You will enjoy. Now I am waiting for the XDM in .45 cal.


----------

